
Luke Iseman talks about hardware at Y Combinator [audio] - ChrisGammell
http://www.theamphour.com/268-an-interview-with-luke-iseman-of-ycombinator/
======
ddingus
This was a great interview. I should plug this podcast. It's well produced,
informative and entertaining. Recommended.

I found many of the observations relevant and lucid. I sure wish there was a
bit more information on the "non billions" of potential buyers type, B2B
hardware startup.

Lots to think about in this one, IMHO

~~~
ChrisGammell
Hey, thanks for the kind words! We're a very niche podcast but we talk about
what we like :-D

~~~
ddingus
You are welcome anytime. I found you guys with the Chuck Peddle interview.
Awesome.

